# ceiling fan question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumper and I are in disagreement. He says that the ceiling fan in the summer is suppose to be blowing down on you. I say the ceiling fan is suppose to be sucking up pulling hot air away from the room.

who is right?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, Thumper is correct.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

I think in the summer the fan should blow down on you, in the winter it should blow toward the ceiling to move the warmer air around without blowing on you.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy way to figure it out.
Would you want to sit in a wind in the winter or summer?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang I was hoping I was correct. 

Ok gotta go eat crow.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I prefer it blowing down on me all year long, in theory you could argue that since heat rises and cold sits low that having the fan pull the air upward would circulate cooler air in the room. Especially if you have central air.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

In the winter we set the ceiling fans to blow the hot air down from the ceiling, with central heating it is not a big issue but without it makes a huge difference.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumper wins!!


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

Either way the fan is still circulating the air in the room no matter what. If it's pulling air up then it hits the ceiling and comes back down. If it's blowing down then the air hits the floor and goes back up.... If the air is moving it will mix. Keeping the air in a room circulating will average the temperature out between the min. and max. temp differential you would have on the floor and at the ceiling with no air moving. It's really a matter of preference. Try it both ways. Which ever way you prefer is the right way.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.hansenwholesale.com/ceilingfans/fan-direction-summer-winter.asp


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I run mine "blowing down" 100% of the time.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm with LincTex: it's blowing down 100%. We don't have central heat/air so we open windows and turn on fans if its too warm inside. In the winter, it's helps circulate our gas heat.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I use the ceiling fans to keep the air moving in the winter - the sun warms the hardwood and tile floors, the warm air rises, the ceiling fan pushes it back down ... its nice.

In the summer I hide in the basement where it is cool, all the curtains are closed in order to keep the heat out. The fans are turned on in the late evening to move the stagnant air out and bring in fresh evening air.


----------



## maineprep (May 1, 2013)

We have 20 foot ceilings in our house and keep the fan in the "summer" position in the winter. Once the wood stove gets going we turn the fan on and can watch the temp jump 5 to 10 degrees in a matter of minutes


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We have 4 ceiling fans in the great room living/kitchen area. The two in the kitchen blow up (closer to the ovens and fireplace), living area blow down. We rarely use all of them at once, just two at a time for whichever direction we prefer to circulate the air.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If the fan forces the air up it pushes the air to then down the walls making a more consistent temperature. If you blown the air straight down you will have cold spots, which may be a benefit in the summer.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Caribou said:


> If the fan forces the air up it pushes the air to then down the walls making a more consistent temperature. If you blown the air straight down you will have cold spots, which may be a benefit in the summer.


Exactly. By keeping the warm air moving up, which it naturally wants to do, you get a much more uniform room temp.


----------

